# Remington 700 trigger pull



## OldHunter (Feb 8, 2011)

My .30-06 has a factory trigger setting at around 5.5 - 6 pounds and wonder if it can be adjusted by a gunsmith to around 2.5 - 3 pounds without affecting the safety from not staying engaged.  My rifle was made in 1973 and I have shot thousands of rounds without any malfunction with the trigger or safety.
On another note, I also have a Tasco 3x9x40 scope on it that I bought in 1967 and it still works without fail.


----------



## miles58 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, it can be adjusted.  If you have a gunsmith that you absolutely trust take it there and have it done.

If you are using someone new to you when it comes back take a big rubber hammer and give it half a dozen good whacks in each axis  with the bolt cocked and the safety off.  Then work the bolt vigorously, slamming it home with the safety off.  If none of the above causes the firing pin to release then repeat and push the safety off after whacking it and after slamming the bolt home.

If the gun does not drop the firing pin and the trigger is crisp and 3lbs or a little less, send the gunsmith a nice tip, and think him.

Once you have it right keep the trigger clean and flushed out.  Minimal lube.  Use Eezox or CLP or rem oil.

Dave


----------



## tracker (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, google "remington crisp" and you will get a very detailed explanation.

Danny


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 8, 2011)

If you've been using it for years as is, why adjust it now?  I've got one that is so old you still have to disengage the safety to open the bolt.  I've just gotten used to the heavy trigger pull.


----------



## CowtownHunter (Feb 12, 2011)

I had mine adjusted a couple of years ago.  Although I don't use it much it has a nice feel to it now.


----------



## daisy102998 (Feb 13, 2011)

Best money i ever spent, I think I paid $10 last year and it took hime a couple of minutes


----------



## deadend (Feb 13, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> If you've been using it for years as is, why adjust it now?  I've got one that is so old you still have to disengage the safety to open the bolt.  I've just gotten used to the heavy trigger pull.



A man shouldn't have to live with a heavy trigger. There's an inexpensive remedy for each.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 16, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> If you've been using it for years as is, why adjust it now?  I've got one that is so old you still have to disengage the safety to open the bolt.  I've just gotten used to the heavy trigger pull.



Yeah I had a model 600 like that that had the walker trigger in it, on 2 occasions it fired when the safety was pushed  several years apart. First time I though I had done it when I closed the bolt after cambering a round to go hunt and thought I had hit it with my glove, second time at the bench. Thank goodness I had sense enough to know to keep my muzzle down in a safe place. After the second time I put it up till I had the trigger replaced and it will bolt with the safety on. You may still be under the recall from Remington for a free trigger. And there is no reason to shoot a factory set trigger when you can shoot so much better with a 2.5-3# crisp safe trigger. No way I would hunt with another Remington with that trigger/safety system.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 16, 2011)

I have owned at least one Remington Model 700 since 1970 and have shot thousands of rounds through them and have never had any problems with this accidental discharge problem.  And yes, a good gunsmith can adjust your trigger to your preferred trigger pull weight with no problems.  The two that I own now I had trigger jobs done at Adventure Outdoors by David MacDonald.


----------



## Bowbenderman (Feb 26, 2011)

*Remington 700*

Well, my 700 caliber 270, has fired twice without the trigger being touched.  It was adjusted by a cert. gunsmith.  The gun is 33 yrs. old according to the serial number.  Dont know if I can ever trust it again after watching all the videos on the 700.  Oh well, just my opinion.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 26, 2011)

Bowbenderman said:


> Well, my 700 caliber 270, has fired twice without the trigger being touched.  It was adjusted by a cert. gunsmith.  The gun is 33 yrs. old according to the serial number.  Dont know if I can ever trust it again after watching all the videos on the 700.  Oh well, just my opinion.



If I had a similar situation I would get in touch with Remington, I believe they will put a new trigger on for free.


----------



## jglenn (Feb 26, 2011)

bowbender, if your trigger is the old style that does not allow you to remove the bolt while on safety,  Remington should replace it with the newest style which will allow this.   much better trigger

one of the problems with the Remington design is that it does not like dirt or gum in the sear area. 

clean it well with lighter fluid and leave it. no further lube..

I've owned Remingtons for well over 35 years and never had an issue  and I've alway adjusted the trigger myself and today most often replace the trigger pull spring with one from Ernie the gunsmith and leave most of the other adjustments alone

we all need to remember exactly who is doing those videos...not exactly friends of firearms are they..

if you haven't seen Remington's response( and you should google for it and watch it) you will get the other side of the story.

if you still don't trust it go get a Timney or Shilen trigger for it.. Personally I love the Shilens.


----------



## miles58 (Feb 27, 2011)

Bowbenderman said:


> Well, my 700 caliber 270, has fired twice without the trigger being touched.  It was adjusted by a cert. gunsmith.  The gun is 33 yrs. old according to the serial number.  Dont know if I can ever trust it again after watching all the videos on the 700.  Oh well, just my opinion.



First do what jglenn said.  Clean that sucker!  if regular oil has been used on it all it takes is a little gummy oil and a tiny amount of dirt to cause what happened.  After you have it clean try the rubber mallet with the gun empty.  If it won't go off you are good to go and know how to maintain it.  If it goes off, take it to a competent gunsmith and get it adjusted.  Retest with the rubber mallet.

I prefer to use Eezox as a lube in my triggers because it does a good job protecting against corrosion which can do the same thing too.   In truth I have never seen a trigger corrode no matter what was used.  I have seen a number get so gummed up they were untrustworthy though.

Dave


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is the response from Remington:

http://www.remington700.tv/#/home


----------



## jmoser (Feb 27, 2011)

Just now ordered a Jewell for my 700; look forward to a match trigger in this sweet shooter!

Love the Jewell in my AR; the 700 model can get down to Ounces though.


----------

